# CHECK OUT THE NEW PIECES!!!



## CreateOriginals (Jan 29, 2012)

Flickr: Josh Kemmer's Photostream
Flickr: Josh Kemmer's Photostream
Flickr: Josh Kemmer's Photostream

Im still new to graphic designing/photography, so give me a break. Dont be lazy, look through them and give me some feedback! Working up a portfolio for when I move on to college!


----------



## adversus (Jan 29, 2012)

CreateOriginals said:


> Flickr: Josh Kemmer's Photostream
> Flickr: Josh Kemmer's Photostream
> Flickr: Josh Kemmer's Photostream
> 
> Im still new to graphic designing/photography, so give me a break. *Dont be lazy*, look through them and give me some feedback! Working up a portfolio for when I move on to college!



Don't be lazy, people won't give feedback by looking through your Flickr stream.  If you want some specific feedback, post specific pictures.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, you aren't going to get us to look thru something we've got to click out of the site for and browse through. 
And the don't be lazy comment doesn't help you much either. 
If you want some good feedback you need to actually post a few images here for us to give you some feedback on. 3 or 4 is about all we'll cc in a post. It's incredibly time consuming and you are one of many asking for some help and feedback. 
And grow up enough to give the respect due to the ADULTS here.


----------



## CowgirlMama (Jan 29, 2012)

Around here, it's generally preferred that you post a few pictures into your post. Links feel more like spamming for views. 

I like this one: Manhole | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 29, 2012)

CreateOriginals said:


> Im still new to graphic designing/photography, so give me a break. Dont be lazy, look through them and give me some feedback! Working up a portfolio for when I move on to college!


How about you asking nicely instead of telling me?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/76568-how-post-pictures-use-forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html

I have no interest in expending even the small amount of energy a mouseclick takes... to go to see your "pieces", when you are rude enough to accuse us of being lazy!

I suspect that you are too lazy to post your stuff.. or lack the basic competency required to do so! (and yes.. that is a challenge!)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 29, 2012)

CreateOriginals said:


> Im still new to graphic designing/photography, so give me a break. Dont be lazy, look through them and give me some feedback! Working up a portfolio for when I move on to college!



I'm too lazy to spend my valuable time to look through your entire gallery ....


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jan 29, 2012)

CreateOriginals said:


> Flickr: Josh Kemmer's Photostream
> Flickr: Josh Kemmer's Photostream
> Flickr: Josh Kemmer's Photostream
> 
> Im still new to graphic designing/photography, so give me a break. Dont be lazy, look through them and give me some feedback! Working up a portfolio for when I move on to college!



Pretty ironic that you tell us to not be lazy, then you show immense laziness by simply throwing up a link to a Flickr...

If you want any of my (our) extremely valuable time, do the community the courtesy of at least taking the necessary effort to upload picture for C&C.

And just for future reference, junior... giving orders with exclamation marks is the quickest way to have your thread filled with annoyed posts like this one and the others above.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn! If you're going to post a link (which isn't going to get you  much in feedback anyway) why would you post pages with Multiple photos? People usually at least post one image per link. CC is about specific critisms to each photo.  An overall they suck/they're great won't help much.

Edit: why would post the same link 3 times?


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 29, 2012)

Wait a minute! You already know this!http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-photo-gallery/259165-photostream.htmlSo why not just do what was suggested the first time?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 29, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Edit: why would post the same link 3 times?



ADD / ADHD?


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 29, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: why would post the same link 3 times?
> ...


Before I clicked the links I was like "how many Flickrs does one person need?"


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 29, 2012)

I might comment if the links led me to one small album, but they all lead me to your entire Flickr collection, some of which I don't think you're asking for feedback on.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 29, 2012)

Classic pile on!

Sweet!


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeremy Z said:


> I might comment if the links led me to one small album, but they all lead me to your entire Flickr collection, some of which I don't think you're asking for feedback on.


Yeah I was going to comment as well, but too many photos.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 30, 2012)

Keep it going'!


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 30, 2012)

CreateOriginals said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/joshkemmer/ Dont be lazy, look through them and give me some feedback!



This attitude will get you a lot of good feedback.

f off!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

I am going to go with:

1. No idea about what is expected here for C&C... Pics vs. links. 

2. The 'lazy' comment was an attempt at tongue in cheek humor as an enticement to click the links. 

So...maybe a false start gun for the OP.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 30, 2012)

He's another one and done kid. Can't be any more than about 12. Damn kids these days.


----------



## KmH (Jan 30, 2012)

Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum FAQ



> *This is primarily an adult forum, though we accept members from the age of 13.


----------



## vtf (Jan 30, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



:lmao:


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 30, 2012)

"don't be lazy", good grief!


----------



## rsxs9400 (Jan 30, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Well, you aren't going to get us to look thru something we've got to click out of the site for and browse through.
> And the don't be lazy comment doesn't help you much either.
> If you want some good feedback you need to actually post a few images here for us to give you some feedback on. 3 or 4 is about all we'll cc in a post. It's incredibly time consuming and you are one of many asking for some help and feedback.
> And grow up enough to give the respect due to the ADULTS here.





cgipson1 said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/76568-how-post-pictures-use-forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html
> 
> I have no interest in expending even the small amount of energy a mouseclick takes... to go to see your "pieces", when you are rude enough to accuse us of being lazy!
> 
> I suspect that you are too lazy to post your stuff.. or lack the basic competency required to do so! (and yes.. that is a challenge!)





jamesbjenkins said:


> CreateOriginals said:
> 
> 
> > Flickr: Josh Kemmer's Photostream
> ...



Why does it seem that everythread in the beginner forum have someone who has that  arrogant 'im a better photographer than you' ass attitude. This is the beginner forum. If it takes too much time out of your precious day to look at his flickr account or give CONSTRUCTIVE critisim, then go somewhere eles. You do not make it comfortable for new members to post and learn from you. 

Thanks to Cowgirl Mama for understading this.


CowgirlMama said:


> Around here, it's generally preferred that you post a few pictures into your post. Links feel more like spamming for views.
> 
> I like this one: Manhole | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 30, 2012)

They crawl out of the woodwork, and the thread takes a turn...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 30, 2012)

rsxs9400 said:


> Why does it seem that everythread in the beginner forum have someone who has that  arrogant 'im a better photographer than you' ass attitude. This is the beginner forum. If it takes too much time out of your precious day to look at his flickr account or give CONSTRUCTIVE critisim, then go somewhere eles. You do not make it comfortable for new members to post and learn from you.



That is spelled "criticism"!  And "else"!   And there should be a space between "every" and "thread"! At least you spelled Arrogant and Attitude correctly... why am I not surprised?


----------



## rsxs9400 (Jan 30, 2012)

then go on another thread. Your advice is useless and not appriciated.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 30, 2012)

rsxs9400 said:


> Why does it seem that everythread in the beginner forum have someone who has that  arrogant 'im a better photographer than you' ass attitude. This is the beginner forum. If it takes too much time out of your precious day to look at his flickr account or give CONSTRUCTIVE critisim, then go somewhere eles. You do not make it comfortable for new members to post and learn from you.



If they don't have any manners - f 'em!  End of story.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 30, 2012)

Charlie, your F'd up quote kinda lessens the the effect of your post.


----------



## 20PlusYears (Jan 30, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> They crawl out of the woodwork, and the thread takes a turn...



This thread took a wrong turn long ago.  What rsxs9400 said is accurate.  This is the beginners section of the forum, so expect stuff like this.  The "veteran" posters like to come into this section to poke fun at people, or to berate them for not reading the official rules of an Internet forum.  You all know who you are.  An by veteran I mean users with a join date of less than a year ago, but with thousands of posts already.  I'd like to see that stats of how many users signed up, and left with 10 or less posts.  There are a handful of users on here that act as bullies and do not want to let new users in.  Not sure why...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Charlie, your F'd up quote kinda lessens the the effect of your post.



Oops.. typo! Fixed! Thank you!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 30, 2012)

rsxs9400 said:


> then go on another thread. Your advice is useless and not appriciated.



Funny.. I would be willing to bet there are those here that feel differently!


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 30, 2012)

rsxs9400 said:


> then go on another thread. Your advice is useless and not appriciated.



That's not true. I "appreciated" it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 30, 2012)

20PlusYears said:


> This thread took a wrong turn long ago.  What rsxs9400 said is accurate.  This is the beginners section of the forum, so expect stuff like this.  The "veteran" posters like to come into this section to poke fun at people, or to berate them for not reading the official rules of an Internet forum.  You all know who you are.  An by veteran I mean users with a join date of less than a year ago, but with thousands of posts already.  I'd like to see that stats of how many users signed up, and left with 10 or less posts.  There are a handful of users on here that act as bullies and do not want to let new users in.  Not sure why...



Yes.. you are ABSOLUTELY right.. we are NEVER helpful at all.. to anyone! Funny, how with three posts.. you are the expert on TPF now?   After all, with three posts, and a join date of this month... you obviously know the forum much better than some of those that have been here for years! I have yet to see you post ANYTHING constructive.. other than complaining about how the rest of us "bully" people. 

If you are going to post.. why not help the newbies... actually use some of that long term experience you bragged about!


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jan 30, 2012)

POST YOUR PHOTOS BITTER JEWELER.....I wanna see them!!!!!  Just your profile pic alone is too dark.....you enjoy ripping people.....dose of your own med dude....


----------



## unpopular (Jan 30, 2012)

As a body, the work is directionless and themeless. Technically OK, especially in the areas of lighting, but many images are either silly photo illustrations or apparently are studies. 

Overall, these images have a college freshman look to them. While some are fairly decent, none really stand out as anything particularly special or intentional. My advice to you is try to find a theme that interests you.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jan 30, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Classic pile on!
> 
> Sweet!



C'Mon....you PRO photographers!!!  Post em baby!!! let's see em'''''!!!


----------



## 20PlusYears (Jan 30, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> rsxs9400 said:
> 
> 
> > then go on another thread. Your advice is useless and not appriciated.
> ...



I would agree with that.  Regardless of how badly new users are treated here, you have to stick it out.  Most of the time people are just being sarcastic, but you can't "hear" that on the forum, so it's taken the wrong way.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 30, 2012)

20PlusYears said:


> This thread took a wrong turn long ago.  What rsxs9400 said is accurate.  This is the beginners section of the forum, so expect stuff like this.  The "veteran" posters like to come into this section to poke fun at people, or to berate them for not reading the official rules of an Internet forum.  You all know who you are.  An by veteran I mean users with a join date of less than a year ago, but with thousands of posts already.  I'd like to see that stats of how many users signed up, and left with 10 or less posts.  There are a handful of users on here that act as bullies and do not want to let new users in.  Not sure why...



That's simply not true!  Those looking for help and making effort get  just that.  People need to take more control of their own destiny  instead of waiting for everyone else to lead them through life by hand.    Things would be a lot different if more newbies took the time to  observe the code of conduct a little more before opening their mouths.  That's all.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> POST YOUR PHOTOS BITTER JEWELER.....I wanna see them!!!!!  Just your profile pic alone is too dark.....you enjoy ripping people.....dose of your own med dude....



I am not sure what someone of your level of experience would offer Bitter. He is an excellent abstract artist and photographer. Any negative comments coming from you would certainly be in spite.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 30, 2012)

rsxs9400 said:


> Why does it seem that everythread in the beginner forum have someone who has that  arrogant 'im a better photographer than you' ass attitude. This is the beginner forum. If it takes too much time out of your precious day to look at his flickr account or give CONSTRUCTIVE critisim, then go somewhere eles. You do not make it comfortable for new members to post and learn from you.



Well, you didn't take the time to critique his entire gallery either.... So, what are you trying to prove?


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jan 30, 2012)

20PlusYears said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > rsxs9400 said:
> ...



Constructive nice critique.....NOT arrogant azzholes who have a holier than thou attitude.  Would you treat your friends or family this way if they needed help with a photo?


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> POST YOUR PHOTOS BITTER JEWELER.....I wanna see them!!!!!  Just your profile pic alone is too dark.....you enjoy ripping people.....dose of your own med dude....



Classic example of what I was just talking about in the previous post.  Just be quiet and see who the knowledgeable posters are.  Otherwise you'll end up making a fool of yourself.  
Oops! too late.


----------



## 20PlusYears (Jan 30, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> 20PlusYears said:
> 
> 
> > This thread took a wrong turn long ago.  What rsxs9400 said is accurate.  This is the beginners section of the forum, so expect stuff like this.  The "veteran" posters like to come into this section to poke fun at people, or to berate them for not reading the official rules of an Internet forum.  You all know who you are.  An by veteran I mean users with a join date of less than a year ago, but with thousands of posts already.  I'd like to see that stats of how many users signed up, and left with 10 or less posts.  There are a handful of users on here that act as bullies and do not want to let new users in.  Not sure why...
> ...



I won't post photos here.  I've been following this forum for a long.  I've seen credible people, some of who I know, leave because of the attitudes here.

And some of you do help people, and I'm not directing this towards them.  But there are some that offer no constructive input at all.  That's how many end up with high post counts in a matter of months.  I've seen other "helpful" people simple post a smiley (or whatever).  Yeah, that's a help.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Classic pile on!
> ...



Aren't you the person that posted a photo(s) for critique, got critique, and then subsequently took the photo(s) down due to negative but constructive feedback? 

What do you aim to gain from seeing someone elses work? Particularly Bitter's?


----------



## vtf (Jan 30, 2012)

CreateOriginals said:


> Flickr: Josh Kemmer's Photostream
> Flickr: Josh Kemmer's Photostream
> Flickr: Josh Kemmer's Photostream
> 
> Im still new to graphic designing/photography, so give me a break. *Dont be lazy*, look through them and give me some feedback! Working up a portfolio for when I move on to college!



Is this how you'll approach your college professors? They kinda expect *you* to do the work!

btw....not bad for a newbie, theres still some work ahead of you.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> POST YOUR PHOTOS BITTER JEWELER.....I wanna see them!!!!!  Just your profile pic alone is too dark.....you enjoy ripping people.....dose of your own med dude....



I doubt very much that you would be able to give meaningful critique to Bitter's work! Although it would be fun to see what you had to say! Bitter is an excellent photographer... and likes to work in an area that is a little more difficult to grasp for many.. myself included!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Classic pile on!
> ...



You just made my ignore list!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 30, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I doubt very much that you would be able to give meaningful critique to Bitter's work! Although it would be fun to see what you had to say!



I think I'd want in on this one too!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 30, 2012)

20PlusYears said:


> I won't post photos here.  I've been following this forum for a long.  I've seen credible people, some of who I know, leave because of the attitudes here.
> 
> And some of you do help people, and I'm not directing this towards them.  But there are some that offer no constructive input at all.  That's how many end up with high post counts in a matter of months.  I've seen other "helpful" people simple post a smiley (or whatever).  Yeah, that's a help.



How come you never post in the threads where we are being helpful.. and  trying to help a person correct what they are doing? You only post in  the threads that get negative.. are you TROLLING? Trying to stir the pot  even more, behind a facade of trying to help the "poor picked on  Newbies" ?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

This is really problematic. And never ending. Unless people gush and ooh and aah they are personally attacked. 

Word and intents and efforts are twisted to become something other then they were intended to be and its another sh!t storm because people demand and need too much outside validation and don't get it.

They don't get that there  are alternate approaches to the same end and god forbid if anyone ever corrects them or disagrees. 

Sh!t storms.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jan 30, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > POST YOUR PHOTOS BITTER JEWELER.....I wanna see them!!!!! Just your profile pic alone is too dark.....you enjoy ripping people.....dose of your own med dude....
> ...



You made a fool of yourself acting like a cocky arrogant :knowledgeable" pro photographer.  How about you just be quiet


----------



## unpopular (Jan 30, 2012)

^^^^ ME NEXT! ME NEXT!

my wife is coming home soon and she'll be ending internet service. I WANT IN ON THIS!!!


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> > luvmyfamily said:
> ...



Ah, I'm sure you can produce a proof of me acting like a pro then.  Come on, let's see it.
I'm a photography newb and I will be one for a while.  I'm the first to admit it.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 30, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> Ah, I'm sure you can produce a proof of me acting like a pro then.  Come on, let's see it.
> I'm a photography newb and I will be one for a while.  I'm the first to admit it.



As far as I know, Phoenix has never acted like a giant d-bag ... i mean, pro.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jan 30, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



Yep, sure did!!!!  LOL!!!


----------



## 20PlusYears (Jan 30, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> 20PlusYears said:
> 
> 
> > I won't post photos here.  I've been following this forum for a long.  I've seen credible people, some of who I know, leave because of the attitudes here.
> ...



Me stir the pot?  Take a look at some of the posts here.  This thread will be dead for a week, and someone will post a comment about following the rules on posting links vs pictures.  Give me a break dude.  Again, a few here think they own the forum.  Didn't you notice a couple weeks ago one of the mods had a thread about CC?  That was directed towards some of the people in this thread.  It's ridiculous the way some people talk here.  You wouldn't speak to people like that face to face, but it's easy to do behind a keyboard.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > luvmyfamily said:
> ...



So, you're going to "pick apart" Bitter's photos with the miniscule amount of photographic knowledge that you have, just in a failed attempt to make Bitter feel inferior to you? 

Go for it. That'll _really _show him!


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jan 30, 2012)

unpopular said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt very much that you would be able to give meaningful critique to Bitter's work! Although it would be fun to see what you had to say!
> ...



Well isnt Bitter the almighty king!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yay for you bitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Would you like a dewey button??


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok let's find a mod right now and have him or her start identifying what the etiquette is when thing dont go the way you like. 

Then this piece of pooh can get shut down rather than kept going

Let's all hit the report button and see how long it takes for a needed shut down. 

This is some sick crap here anymore.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jan 30, 2012)

This site is like watching Springer episodes   :lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> POST YOUR PHOTOS BITTER JEWELER.....I wanna see them!!!!!  Just your profile pic alone is too dark.....you enjoy ripping people.....dose of your own med dude....



Have at it, *****.

Flickr: Bitter Jeweler's Photostream


----------



## sm4him (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> POST YOUR PHOTOS BITTER JEWELER.....I wanna see them!!!!!  Just your profile pic alone is too dark.....you enjoy ripping people.....dose of your own med dude....



OH. MY. Goodness.
You did NOT just say that.  

I just hit the mental "ignore" button in my head for anything else you might have to say.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 30, 2012)

... so. uhm.

Anyone have any questions about ETTR?


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> This site is like watching Springer episodes   :lmao:



Thanks to you.  Look, you got more attention from people today than you did throughout your entire childhood.  Yeay!


----------



## vtf (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't spend the time on here like I use to, you know life and all buuuutttttt ibtl. :lmao:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> ... so. uhm.
> 
> Anyone have any questions about ETTR?



How much us your Internet I will send you a check for a free month.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 30, 2012)

is it me, or does vtf kind of look like jerry springer?


----------



## unpopular (Jan 30, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOD NO! I want my life back!

Do you have any idea how many school days I've wasted on here when I should have been out taking pictures? I only get six hours/week w/o my kid. I need to use it more wisely.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jan 30, 2012)

sm4him said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > POST YOUR PHOTOS BITTER JEWELER.....I wanna see them!!!!! Just your profile pic alone is too dark.....you enjoy ripping people.....dose of your own med dude....
> ...



No offense, I did not say anything to you personally.  I would just like to know why Bitter is treated like some god on here?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:
			
		

> No offense, I did not say anything to you personally.  I would just like to know why Bitter is treated like some god on here?



Some things are just because.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> No offense, I did not say anything to you personally. I would just like to know why Bitter is treated like some god on here?



Uh. We all know Bitter is an @$$. I don't know what your point is...


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > luvmyfamily said:
> ...



He's well respected as a great photographer and contributor, not treated like a king.  I guess you wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jan 30, 2012)

unpopular said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > No offense, I did not say anything to you personally. I would just like to know why Bitter is treated like some god on here?
> ...



Yes he an azz.....this is where I become a lurker.....lol.....


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jan 30, 2012)

OH, i would never hire a azz photographer....just sayn.....


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > luvmyfamily said:
> ...



After a statement like this, of course you would.  How could you possibly recover from such a train wreck?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

No one is forcing anyone to like anyone, but I don't quite get when a photo is critiqued or a correction to how to navigate these boards are made which is neutral territory that the response is personal attack of a member or members.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> OH, i would never hire a azz photographer....just sayn.....



Bitter doesn't get hired.  He hires you.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Vtec44 said:
			
		

> Bitter doesn't get hired.  He hires you.



Correct.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jan 30, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



Only been on here a DAY and can see his azz kissers a mile away, lol!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 30, 2012)

What people here get all fuzzed up about is that newbies come here, don't take any minute to read the suggested rules of behavior, don't read the forums to see how things are done, just walk in with some kind of teen attitude and say, "I'm so terrific, Love me, help me."

Well, those people with more experience want to help their own way.  If you don't want to do it their way, then you won't get it at all.
Life is like that.

And, for what it's worth, although I'm not Bitter, I occasionally post photos here - and they routinely get ignored - perhaps by newbies who are too busy wanting to get someone to pay attention to them.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 30, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > OH, i would never hire a azz photographer....just sayn.....
> ...




OMG! 


I think she's just mad because I won't do discount jewelery work. *shrug*


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jan 30, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > POST YOUR PHOTOS BITTER JEWELER.....I wanna see them!!!!! Just your profile pic alone is too dark.....you enjoy ripping people.....dose of your own med dude....
> ...



Not my thing...jewerly...could have done myself, abstract stuff, not my thing but great work.  What was up with the blurry twilight pic??


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > luvmyfamily said:
> ...



Look at his work, and learn... grasshopper!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah. I kind of don't think Bitter has any aspiration to be a for hire photographer.

I don'r understand why people think that this is some kind of ultimate goal...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:
			
		

> Only been on here a DAY and can see his azz kissers a mile away, lol!!


 
It's called RESPECT.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jan 30, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



I did see his work....not my type of photography.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > luvmyfamily said:
> ...



'not my thing' because 'art is in the eye of the beholder' i suppose...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Mods still absent for some reason....


----------



## sm4him (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > luvmyfamily said:
> ...



Well, I can't speak for anyone else, but first of all, there is only One I treat like God...and sorry, Bitter, but ain't you, man. 

But I do have *tremendous* respect for him, and others on here who have demonstrated their abilities and knowledge. Bitter has more creative talent in his pinky finger than I have in my entire being, and honestly, I'm pretty creative.
Seriously, though, the guy's work is astounding, whether it's photography, or jewelry, or evidently anything else he tries his hand at. Except marine biology. 
And on top of that ability, he IS willing to take time to explain and guide others who have a little respect and are TEACHABLE.

Also, he's hilarious. 

When I first came on here, there were several that I decided very quickly were simply sarcastic, rude, mean arses. After a few months, I KNOW they are. 
But they are some of the most knowledgeable, creative, witty arses on the face of the planet, and they are willing to invest THEIR precious time to critique others, at no real benefit to them.
Really, ALL they ask in return is for a bit of respect and a teachable attitude.

This ENTIRE thread wouldn't exist if the OP had simply posted three photos and said, "Would you all mind please giving me some C&C on these so I can improve?"
But when you start by calling the professor "lazy," it's just not gonna come to a good end.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > luvmyfamily said:
> ...



That does not mean it isn't good... that just means you lack the capacity to appreciate it!  Although you COULD learn to at least understand it, even if you don't like it. In doing so, your photography would improve... because your understanding of light, shadow, exposure and composition would improve.


----------



## IByte (Jan 30, 2012)

....I like beans!!!


----------



## IByte (Jan 30, 2012)

....I like beans!!!  Sorry I had to get that off my chest lol.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Have at it, *****.
> ...



Then post some up, since you started this throw down. It's YOUR TURN!

Always be careful what images in a stream you are going to critique. Not all of the images in the stream are considered "best work", and may have some other reason for being posted. What blurry twilight pic are you referencing?  Also not fair to bash "vaguely described images" in a collection of over 1300 images.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jan 30, 2012)

Annnnyway........


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jan 30, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



i already said great work, just not my thing.  I'm not into the abstract thing....I like infants, children and old graveyards.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, but you said you could do the jewelery product photography yourself, so, in the true spirit of a throw down. IT'S YOUR TURN TO SHOW ME UP.

I'll wait.

And...what blurry twilight image are you referencing?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 30, 2012)

Nevermind. You are judging an iPhone pic. Way back from when I started photography. Good job starting there. :roll:


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 30, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Nevermind. You are judging an iPhone pic. Way back from when I started photography. Good job starting there. :roll:



You started doing fotos on an iPhone?  So youve been shooting for what, 3-4 years?  OMG!! n00b

I just love how threads like this make idiots look like...well...idiots.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 30, 2012)

bigtwinky said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Nevermind. You are judging an iPhone pic. Way back from when I started photography. Good job starting there. :roll:
> ...



Yup. iPhone camera got me interested. Then went to a PowerShot, then an XSi, then a 5DmkII.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 30, 2012)

20PlusYears said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > They crawl out of the woodwork, and the thread takes a turn...
> ...


That'd be me. And I think if you pay a little attention and *read* I spend a **** ton of time giving help to newbies when I really probably should just turn the other way... What was it they voted me? "most giving of self" I believe it was? I do NOT in any way come into the newbie forum to poke fun or berate the newbies for anything. 
However, when someone comes in with the manners of gutter tripe DEMANDING attention and calling us lazy? yeah. I am gonna call that sh!t out. 
So, take your 20+ years and you too can be another "one and done" kind of guy. It's quite obvious that you felt the need to join (or make a new screen name) only to start the drama.


----------



## KmH (Jan 30, 2012)

> Beans, beans the musical fruit, the more you eat the more you toot.
> The more you toot, the better you feel.
> So beans, beans for every meal.



The first rule of holes - 1. When you suddenly and inexplicably discover yourself in a deep hole, quit digging.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 30, 2012)

unpopular said:


> is it me, or does vtf kind of look like jerry springer?


Maybe 20 years ago. Springer is lookin' like a bag of sh!t these days!


----------



## jmtonkin (Jan 30, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > POST YOUR PHOTOS BITTER JEWELER.....I wanna see them!!!!!  Just your profile pic alone is too dark.....you enjoy ripping people.....dose of your own med dude....
> ...



I just have to point out the sheer irony behind this post:  you posting a link to your Flickr account!

That said, beautiful work!  That is exactly why you get the respect you do!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 30, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > ph0enix said:
> ...



I'm been following phOenix's posts for some time now and find him to be one of the most humble, down to Earth people on this forum.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 30, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > OH. MY. Goodness.
> ...



I sure as hell don't treat Bitter like a God. I gladly tell him when he's an azz and he respectfully likes to tell me when I am a b!tch... Or dumbass. 
We love each other like that. 
Might just be why he has EARNED the respect he gets. Or maybe it could be from the help he gives? Or his actual MERIT? Sorry if we don't kiss your feet until you earn your stripes.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 30, 2012)

Since this is a photography/imaging forum, I will post my latest thoughts with images:












Mods?


----------



## CreateOriginals (Jan 30, 2012)

Im glad you guys like my flickr      And Im not too lazy, I just meant if you have some free time to look at another person's portfolio, clickity clack on one of those linkity links. No disrespect!


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 30, 2012)

jmtonkin said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > luvmyfamily said:
> ...



The question remains...how many clicked Bitter's link and how many clicked the OPs?
Wait.. where is the OP?  What was this thread about anyways?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought we were doing pile ons/whiny c&c threads on Tuesdays and Thursdays now.  Fridays are for newb wedding photogs asking how to use available light effectively for their first wedding on Saturday.  Wednesday is reserved for Nikon vs. Canon which means Monday is "what defines a pro?" day.  So who ****ed up the schedule?


----------



## Bolthead (Jan 30, 2012)

bigtwinky said:


> jmtonkin said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



^^^What He Said ^^^    

This is unbelievable.


----------



## jmtonkin (Jan 30, 2012)

I clicked Bitter's link and not the OP's.  Why? Because I trust Bitter's to not be a bad link.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 30, 2012)

Damn it. I'll get the hang of this schedule thing eventually. I promise. Could you send the memo again?


----------

